# Rosette Mice



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone have them?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I asked a while ago, but apparently we don't have them in this country any more. I'd like to import some, but it'll have to wait a couple of years lol.

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have some


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

*Gasps in horror!*

Why haven't we seen pictures! God, I'm so jealous now! :mrgreen:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Apparently some popped up in the mice of a feeder breeder and a few people in the UK now have them but all very recently.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I will get some pictures done.They are petshop type mice at the moment.I have crossed them into exhibition mice,first litters pending.Originally they were imported by someone in the mouse club but never really took off.They disappeared but of course the gene has remained at large and has resurfaced.If they are your hearts desire Sarah,then you aren't to far away and can have some when I have got them going.Or perhaps you will be at a show some time?


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

so is the gene dominant or recessive?

Vi x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Recessive I believe.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

So Would you get Rosettes in your litter sarah or would you need to breed them back together ??


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

oh piccys would be great.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

means if you don't breed it to another Abysinian (guess that's what they're actually called, right?) then you won't get more Aby babies - unless of course the mouse you breed it to is already carrying Aby 

rosetted cavies are called abysinians (Sp?), so guessing the mice are too? I don't know though!

Vi x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Vi's right, we tend to call them abyssinians but in Europe they're also known as rosette.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

MouseBreeder said:


> Vi's right, we tend to call them abyssinians but in Europe they're also known as rosette.


Rosette sounds better lol


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I am expecting rosettes in the second generation but I'll only know for sure when the first are born.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Don't know how defined the rosettes are in mice, but in cavies even an aby cross would show some tufts or ridges from the rosette gene. So if you get some tufty scruffy looking mice Sarah, don't be too suprised  bred back together you should get more rosettes, although it is likely to take a lot of work to get them into any kind of ordered pattern. Good luck!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

one of the bucks I have has quite defined swirls,the other has fur that looks like its been brushed the wrong way ,meeting in the middle as a peak.They are just an interest,I'm always getting odds and sods.To many really and it will probably need the dedication of someone else to refine them.My holy grail is a perfect broken.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> fur that looks like its been brushed the wrong way ,meeting in the middle as a peak.


sounds like a ridgeback! ooooooo now that'd be niiiiice! In cavies a ridgeback is basically what you've described, it's got this whole mohiken thing going on, but doesn't have any rosettes at all, so it all looks kinda wierd how it sticks up!

nah, I think Abyssinian sounds better, rosettes are what they have to make them Abyssinian....

Vi x


----------

